# Married undercover cop had sex with drug dealer



## EHuntIMF (Nov 8, 2011)

http:/www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2488154/Tempe-cop-Jessica-Dever-Jakusz-sex-drug-dealer-resigns.html

Ok, what are you thoughts on the following?

1) What would cause an officer to endanger her fellow workers, and family?
2) What do you think will happen to her?
3) Is this a mid-life crisis?
4) Is this a worse betrayal for the BS due to the danger of the job for themselves and family members?

*note* The drug dealer was actually the one to turn her in....why? Because by doing so, any evidence obtained during the 5-month investigation would be compromised due to their sexual affair and activities......

This is one of those things were the criminal was the smarter one. He actually gave his reasoning for doing so was that "he was not emotionally attached to her"

Please share your thoughts............


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

You have to really really feel sorry for her husband who had to endure this public humiliation and be put at such risk for STD's.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

EHuntIMF said:


> http:/www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2488154/Tempe-cop-Jessica-Dever-Jakusz-sex-drug-dealer-resigns.html
> 
> Ok, what are you thoughts on the following?
> 
> ...


I also feel sorry for the husband. This officer must have known that the possibility of this going public was huge. 

How humiliating for the spouse. This wasn't a discreet affair, it was an in your face affair. 

That is very difficult to overcome.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

This is just sickening.

As to your questions:

1) This is just like any cheater. They may say it's because of lack of attention, etc. In truth, this woman was selfish. She likely put her family in danger because of the drug connection.
2) I hope that they either suspend her or release her. Not for the reasons that you are thinking. While cheating is immoral, it's not exactly illegal. A five month investigation was compromised because of her immoral activities. There should be consequences for the action.
3) I'm one of those people who do not exactly believe in a midlife crisis or feel pity for someone going through it. She made the decisions to be in that particular place in her life. If she didn't like the direction it was going, she needed to be proactive and change it.
4) I don't think it is any worse of a betrayal. A betrayal is a betrayal is a betrayal. However, this is extremely dangerous. It is no different than a WW who wasn't a cop seeking an affair with a drug dealer, a pedophile, etc.

I do feel for the husband. Not only does he have to undertake STD tests, rebuild his marriage (if he wants to), and get to the truth, but this is being scrutinised in the public. It's a sad situation for him and the kids that they could have.


----------

